# PB avec FLASH PLAYER - plus pris en charge sur G5



## opheliemv (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, Je ne peux plus lire les videos. Flash player est désactivé par firefox et safari. J'ai beau reinstaller flash p, version recente, version ancienne, rien n'y fait. En un mot je suis ds la merdouille et je rame depuis des semaines. Help.

deuxieme question : est ce que cela vaut le coup de faire mise à jour et acheter version snow leopard, puis lion pour pouvoir faire des mises à jour correctes ? très importante question ? est ce que cela vaut le coup ?
Apres est ce que je pourrais vraiment remettre à jour ce G5 ? et est ce que je pourrais lire mes documents ? ou est ce que je perdrai des données, et/ou ne pourrais plus rien lire ?

Je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse pour flash player. Je commence sérieusementà m'affoler.
Merci de votre aide sur ce deux questions !
Ophélie MV


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,



opheliemv a dit:


> Apres est ce que je pourrais vraiment remettre à jour ce G5 ?


Si le processeur de ta machine est bien un G5, pas de panique : tu ne peux installer ni Snow Leopard ni Lion.

Ta machine est au taquet avec Leopard en *10.5.8*.


----------



## opheliemv (4 Janvier 2012)

OK. Compris DONC je fais quoi pour que flash player remarche ??




Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Si le processeur de ta machine est bien un G5, pas de panique : tu ne peux installer ni Snow Leopard ni Lion.
> ...


----------



## ntx (4 Janvier 2012)

opheliemv a dit:


> OK. Compris DONC je fais quoi pour que flash player remarche ??


Tu changes de machine :rateau: 
Sinon tu peux toujours noyer le site de support d'Adobe de messages pour qu'ils te développent une version PPC plus récente de leur lecteur Flash. :rateau:


----------



## opheliemv (4 Janvier 2012)

Vais être obligée de quitter mac alors. Pas les sous-sol jf adore mac mais ça trop cher. Personne peut aider. Ttc est cher et tout est bloque pour mac. Pccb ça moins bien mais moins cher. plus de solutions. Mac fait toute pour konishi rachète. Fidéliser ç est pas ça. Univers mac inconnu fer tous. Pas de solutions ss mac. Adobe et patacouffin. Du jour au lendemain plus rien nl a fonctionné. Obsoleye. Firefox désactivé. Olive lance des nouveautés et toi t est comme un con. J ai plus les moyens. J arrête mac après des années de fidélité. Ss prévenir mettre les gens ds la merde. Terminé . Je défends mac depuis des lustres. Pour rien. Jf abandonne.


----------



## tantoillane (5 Janvier 2012)

Bon, c'est quoi ce scénario catastrophe à faire pleurer un pitbull 

La version 10.1 devrait faire ton bonheur : http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2012)

opheliemv a dit:


> OK. Compris DONC je fais quoi pour que flash player remarche ??


Regarde ce fil et en particulier le post #6 qui propose une solution.


----------



## opheliemv (5 Janvier 2012)

Le T9 sur les mobile ca donne des messages que "même on comprend rien !!" :rateau: avec des mots qu'on n'as pas écrits ! 

En résumé je disais que je trouve dégueulasse d'imposer aux gens de devoir racheter un mac avec des sous qu'ils n'ont pas ! que du jour au lendemain tout s'est arrêté, sans rien demandé à personne, avec des propositions de mises à jour qui ne marchent pas ! je découvre *par votre intermédiaire* que mon G5 est au taquet et que toutes possibilités de m'adapter aux mises à jour sont mortes ! Mac est décrié pour cela. Les grands fidèles de mac finissent pas renoncer, à moins d'avoir les moyens ! _Les utilisateurs de mac doivent ils faire partie d'une caste particulière ?_ 
*Mon scénario catastrophe à faire pleurer un pitbull ( ça, ça m'a fait rire au moins !!:rateau est pourtant bien réel* : le lien pour la version que vous me donnez, je l'ai déja téléchargé il y a quelques jours ! et non rien n'y fait !! j'ai tout essayé. la version 10. etc.. la 9, la 8, toutes les 10, la 11.
*reponses *: soit ce n'est pas pris en charge 'cause périphériques patacouffin, 'cause matériel obsolète, 'cause pas pris en charge pour powerpc, 'cause gros "blank".. Bref, rien ne marche ! flash player ne veut plus de mon mac. Visiblement je ne suis pas la seule avec ce pb et personne à ce jour n'a parlé de solution miracle... excepté de devoir se racheter un mac ! 

Suis vraiment en colère et je songe sérieusement à me remettre sur pc. Porutant, mon univers est bien mac et j'adore sa stabilité, ses fonctionnalités (photos, audio, video, notamment. Tout est intégré, pas besoin de 50000  logiciels pour faire un travail (inconvénients pc où tout doit être transcodé, converti... 9 logiciels pour faire un truc..) MAC c'est la solution, c'est rapide, c'est clair, c'est génial très souvent ! *MAIS* c'est cher, tout est payant, on ne trouve pas grand chose de plus car tout est fait pour pc, faut passer par mac store, c'est très cher et finalement si t'es pas au taquet tout le temps, *ton matos finit par devoir être jeté à la poubelle.* C'est cela que j'ai voulu expliqué. *Scénario catatrophe ? mais carrément !!* On est 8 à la maison et c'est moi qui ai proposé mac depuis des années et qui maintiens morticus que mac c'est mieux que pc ! j'ai convaincu personne avec toutes ses emmerdes régulières parce que "taquet taquet ". De plus, personne pour aider. Moult ingénieurs informaticiens chez nous, mais qui ne connaissent pas mac et qui par définition le détestent "sans le connaitre ! conclusion personne pour aider et chaque fois t'es dans la mouise. tout est en anglais, t'es "obsolète après 6 mois !! oui je suis complètement catastrophée car je ne sais pas comment je vais faire avec 6 ados à la maison et pour travailler moi même sur un mac plus fonctionnel et pas de possibilité d'en racheter un !

Le pitbull chiale ... :casse:




tantoillane a dit:


> Bon, c'est quoi ce scénario catastrophe à faire pleurer un pitbull
> 
> La version 10.1 devrait faire ton bonheur : http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Regarde ce fil et en particulier le post #6 qui propose une solution.





opheliemv a dit:


> Le T9 sur les mobile ca donne des messages que "même on comprend rien !!" :rateau: avec des mots qu'on n'as pas écrits !


Entre toi qui écrit en T9 et moi qui oublie le lien (j'ai corrigé ci dessus), ca va mal 


Autre idée : teste tes navigateurs dans une autre session et dis nous si tu as le même problème.


----------



## tantoillane (5 Janvier 2012)

La 10.1 fonctionne bien. Testé sur un Mac Mini G4 en 10.4 et sur un iMac G5 en 10.5. Fait bien attention à utiliser le dé-installeur comme Sly54 précise.


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Janvier 2012)

enfin bon les premiers G5 sont sortis en 2003 ... sois presque 9 ans !

Mais bon ça reste évidement nul mais bon Adobe et Apple peuvent pas se voir à cause du flash sur iPhone et en plus Apple s'est précipité d'arreter le support des mac PPC en 2006 à la sortie des mac Intel ...

Enfin faut voir le bon coté des chose, un G5 qui fonctionne toujours c'est hyper rare !


----------



## tantoillane (8 Janvier 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Enfin faut voir le bon coté des chose, un G5 qui fonctionne toujours c'est hyper rare !



En effet, mon iMac G5 a l'écran ET la carte vidéo HS. Je suis super déçu quand je vois les autres antiquités que j'ai (PowerBook G3, PowerMac 9xxx, etc) qui tournent toujours comme un charme :love:


----------

